# No bridging visa after onshore subclass 189 application?



## qsczses (Oct 9, 2013)

I lodged subclass 189 application this Monday (7th Oct), immediately received an email from DIBP containing two attachments:
1. Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
2. Visa Application Summary
However, there was nothing on about granting of bridging visa in the email. 

More details about my situation:
I lodged subclass 485 application in September, got bridging visa A. Bridging visa A came into effect on 1st Oct as my student visa expired on 30th Sep. 

So currently I am on bridging visa A from the application of subclass 485, I am wondering if I should be granted another bridging visa for lodging subclass 189 application?

Is it normal or should I contact DIBP on this?

Thanks~


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

According to this page on DIAC's website Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa (under the 'after applying' tab), you should be eligible to receive a bridging visa B - bridging visa B is only available for people who currently have bridging visa A, so you would still get it even though you already have a bridging visa right now. Perhaps you should contact DIAC about it - it is your right, and you can travel outside Australia with a bridging visa B, which is an advantage


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

My assumption (so yes, I'd suggest contacting DIBP to confirm) is that since you already have a Bridging Visa A in effect, the system knows it doesn't need to issue you another one.


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

ashleigh said:


> According to this page on DIAC's website Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa (under the 'after applying' tab), you should be eligible to receive a bridging visa B - bridging visa B is only available for people who currently have bridging visa A, so you would still get it even though you already have a bridging visa right now. Perhaps you should contact DIAC about it - it is your right, and you can travel outside Australia with a bridging visa B, which is an advantage


Actually, forget what I said  I misread the info before.. Turns out the bridging visa is only granted to people in Australia so that they can stay in the country lawfully while waiting for the application (like people whose visas are expiring).. And since you already have a bridging visa which allows you to stay lawfully in Australia, I would presume (and this is only my reasoning, I am not sure about the actual reasoning of DIAC) that they wouldn't provide you with another one...

The bridging visa B is actually only obtainable if you apply for it yourself (and only if you need so) _"If you want to travel outside Australia while your application is being considered, you may need to apply for a specific Bridging visa that allows you to leave and return to Australia."_

As maggie-may24 said, it's best if you confirm with DIAC about this


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Yes, you should be granted a BV with this application. Suggest you write to them to confirm that you have been. You were holding a BV-A related to another undecided substantive visa application (the 485) at the time you applied for the 189, so that entitles you to a further bridging visa for the 189 application.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## qsczses (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's reply.

I intended to contact DIBP this morning, but then I received a bridging visa grant notification before I did that. I was granted a bridging visa C, which has nil visa conditions and I have full permission to work.

I did an online enquiry on DIBP website yesterday about bridging visa related to GSM. An auto-generated email reply containing a pdf file, which states that bridging visa is not auto-grant for subclass 189 application, it is granted by processing centre. That resembles my experience here. I applied subclass 189 on 7th Oct, which was an Australian public holiday, received the acknowledgement email on that day immediatedly. But it is until today 10th Oct I am granted a bridging visa C.

In the same pdf file, it states that bridging visa for subclass 485 application is auto-grant if lodged online. That also resembles my experience. When I lodged my 485 application online in September, I immediately received my bridging visa A.

Since I cannot attach any file here, if you wish to see the pdf file I talked about, you can make your enquiry by selecting "Bridging visas and work rights" here:
immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/gsm/post.htm

A further question. I am aware that I can apply for Medicare now after lodging subclass 189 application, since my current effective bridging visa A from subclass 485 application requires me to maintain health insurance, do I still need to maintain my OVHC after getting Medicare?


----------

